# Need a stronger hit (mtl)



## Morne M235i (14/2/16)

Hi guys 

Recently bought an aspire nautilus mini for mouth to lung vaping. Currently using 6 mg e liquid and have the 1.9 ohm coils. Love the tank as its a tight pull, but I dont find the sensation is strong enough for my needs

So my question is, do I need a lower ohm coil or a stronger nicotene e liquid?

Ps I was a 1 pack a day smoker

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

Try upping your nicotine to 12mg or go for straight to lung hits with a sub ohm tank or dripper. Straight to lung hits def gives a better hit overall.


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/16)

The 1.6ohm coils are slightly better in that they will deliver a slightly warmer vape, but the difference is negligible. I would say try a stronger nic first. Maybe try to get a 12mg in the same flavour you're using now, that way if the 12 is too strong you can mix it with the 6 to bring it down again. 

The alternative will be a tank that does a better job of delivering the 6mg juice but there isn't anything available with the same tightness as the Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Khan83 (14/2/16)

Morne M235i said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Recently bought an aspire nautilus mini for mouth to lung vaping. Currently using 6 mg e liquid and have the 1.9 ohm coils. Love the tank as its a tight pull, but I dont find the sensation is strong enough for my needs
> 
> ...


Hi @Morne M235i 

Your best bet would be to start with a stronger juice , with around 12 to 18 mg nic. For anything higher you are going to have to resort to DIY juice so that you can mix up a stronger batch. 

Upgrading to a more powerful device would be a more costly option but you are guaranteed the hit you are looking for . I vape 24mg on the Evod but when switching to the subox mini , anything higher than 12mg hits me like a train.

Also , I think vapour mountain does special requests on their juices so maybe also chat with them to mix you up a higher nic juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/2/16)

Fully agree with the other sentiments here. Before the new subtank & RTAs with all the 'freeflow' revolution started, most tank vapers were on 9 to 12mg of nic or higher. The 'crazies' in our books were all on 18 or even 24mg. The guys that preferred drippers, were all already on lower nic.
With the airflow that RDAs and the new tanks provide, you inhale MUCH more vapor, and also MUCH more nic. All of us started cutting down our nic to 6 and even 3 mg when using sub-ohm tanks. We basically doubled or trebled our juice consumption, but the overall nic intake remained the same.
For someone that is trying to stop smoking, a good MTL tank like the Nautilus Mini likely is better suited for juices with a higher nic content. Flavor is still top draw in my books, but the smaller puffs will dispense far lower nic volumes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Fully agree with the other sentiments here. Before the new subtank & RTAs with all the 'freeflow' revolution started, most tank vapers were on 9 to 12mg of nic or higher. The 'crazies' in our books were all on 18 or even 24mg. The guys that preferred drippers, were all already on lower nic.
> With the airflow that RDAs and the new tanks provide, you inhale MUCH more vapor, and also MUCH more nic. All of us started cutting down our nic to 6 and even 3 mg when using sub-ohm tanks. We basically doubled or trebled our juice consumption, but the overall nic intake remained the same.
> For someone that is trying to stop smoking, a good MTL tank like the Nautilus Mini likely is better suited for juices with a higher nic content. Flavor is still top draw in my books, but the smaller puffs will dispense far lower nic volumes.


Strangely enough I went all the way down to 3mg on high power tanks and drippers. 
I have now gone back to 12mg on my reo and my subtank is at 1ohm tight draw with 12mg. 

Juice is expensive. My consumption is now back to 2-5ml a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

+1 on upping your nic with the Mini Nautilus. The Cubis tank should give you a better hit, but not sure if it would be sufficient for you on the 6 mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/2/16)

Wish I could be back on 2ml a day currently on around 10ml give or take


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morne M235i (14/2/16)

Thank you for all the advice. Will up the nic levels.

Which brands make good 18mg nicotene e liquids?


----------



## jguile415 (15/2/16)

Agree with everyone else 100%. up your nic to at least 12mg or sub ohm your 6mg....just don't sub ohm 12mg


----------



## jguile415 (15/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> Agree with everyone else 100%. up your nic to at least 12mg or sub ohm your 6mg....just don't sub ohm 12mg


 Vapeking have a great range of jooses at 80 bucks for 20ml... 0mg to 18mg.. fantastic budget liquids


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/2/16)

Morne M235i said:


> Thank you for all the advice. Will up the nic levels.
> 
> Which brands make good 18mg nicotene e liquids?


I think very few of the vendors that stock the general range of jooses from other local suppliers will keep 12 and 18mg of stock they order. The demand for that has dropped quite a bit. You might even battle finding 12mg of some jooses that you like.
18mg might be ok for pen devices like the Evods & Twisp Clearos, but I think you should be OK with 12mg on the Nautilus Mini. I stopped on 12mg on the Nauti Mini as a pack a day smoker. Opting for 12mg will definitely widen your scope of available jooses.
The following guys generally stock / will mix 12 or 18 for you (in no particular order here) :
Vape King in-house brands
Mikes Mega Mixes
Vapour Mountain
Complex Chaos
Vape Cartel does up to 12mg on the E-Liquid Project jooses (You can always ask @KieranD if he can do 18mg for you)

I have likely left out a horde of others that will be able to assist you, so best is to also check all the individual vendors in the Local Supporting Vendors section of the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/2/16)

Twisp juices are 18 or 0mg. Ok quality and expensive


----------



## Silver (15/2/16)

Hi @Morne M235i 
I agree with the other guys in upping the nic to 12 or 18mg
Both my mom and I have Nautilus mini tanks. She uses 12mg and I use 12 or 18.
For MTL when coming off stinkies i think one needs more nic to get a decent throat hit

I will second Vapour mountain as a suggestion for good fluids in 18mg. 
If you like tobaccoes, also try AshyBac from Mikes Mega Mixes.
Both of these vendors also have sample sizes which is a great way to try out more flavours at less cost to see what you like


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

Hi @Morne M235i,

Anther thing you can try is getting a higher PG ratio juice something like a 50/50 PG/VG, I know the PG gives a stronger lung hit, so up the nic and up the PG you should be a happy chappy after that.

Good luck bro.

Also if you drive a 235, that is one helofacar  Have you modded it yet?

Regards,
NewoOby


----------



## Morne M235i (15/2/16)

Will order me some liquid from VM. Thank you for all the help, looking forward to chatting soon.


----------

